# ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello tech power up forums. I am a new member, so excuse me if I offend any unspoken rules. I own a AMD 3.2Ghz Quad CPU, and am a little unhappy with my idle temperature of ~38*C. I have read reviews of idle temps for this CPU down in the mid 20*Cs. I have looked into this CPU cooler quite a lot now, and am wondering if anyone would be able to tell me whether or not it would be worth purchasing. I am aiming for around 30*C idle. Just for additional info, max load(as in all 4 cores at >90% for 5 mins) brings me to a large 55*C. I have no overclock on my CPU, and the current cooler is the stock that came with it. Below is a link to the CPU cooler I am looking at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

Please aid me in this decision. And if by chance you know this CPU cooler is sucks, then if you could recommend another, but try and keep the price.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a basic after market cooler, should take you down to 25-28c idle, depends on your ambient temperature.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 10, 2010)

If you could please, what is ambient temperature? Then I could probably tell you more. And is there a cooler you recommend?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2010)

i owned that cooler and never really liked its performance. however, before you find a new one consider your case temps.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2010)

The ACF7P is decent for lightly OC'd quads and OC'd duals, but beyond that you may need a little more cooling oomph if you decide to really push OC's. Really idle temp isn't a big deal and shouldn't be, load temps are where you need to pay attention. Sure it's nice to see uber low idle temps, but in reality if your load temps are acceptable, it doesn't matter in that respect.

That cooler would treat you well, I've used it on many builds with dual core and quad core Intel chips all OC'd. Even at full blast the fan isn't very noisy.

Ambient Temp is the temperature of the area/room the PC is located in. Airflow in your case is another good place to examine cooling potential, if you have crap airflow or clogged airflow, odds are a better cooler won't net you a lot better in that respect, if your case can't get rid of the warm/hot air the cooler is exhausting, then you'll see similar results you do now.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

This exact issue was brought up a few days ago here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112107


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually have very nice airflow. With 2 250mm Case fans(side and front) each shoving about 105CFM. Ambient temp would be anywhere from 67*F-75*F. I do though have some wires in places I don't want them, but that is a self fix.

I am also getting a 120mm rear exhaust fan, I will probably get this CPU cooler now that I have feedback.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

Excluding the Xigmatek brand CPU coolers(because I looked at most of the ones there, and none appear to be AM3 compatible). Can anyone recommend a good one for me?

Full CPU specs: (thank you newegg)
-Model
-Brand 	AMD
-Processors Type 	Desktop
-Series: 	Phenom II X4
-Model: 	HDZ955FBGIBOX
-CPU Socket Type: 	Socket AM3
-Core: 	Deneb
-Multi-Core: 	Quad-Core
-Name: 	Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
-Operating Frequency: 	3.2GHz
-Hyper Transports: 	4000MHz
-L2 Cache 	4 x 512KB:
-L3 Cache 	6MB:
-Manufacturing Tech: 	45 nm
-64 bit Support: 	Yes
-Hyper-Transport Support: 	Yes
-Virtualization Technology Support: 	Yes
-Voltage: 	0.875V - 1.5V
-Thermal Design Power: 	125W


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Xigmatek dark knight, does wonders with amd cpus. And yes, am3 is compatible (am2+)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

The thread I linked to advised the DK and that person has an AM3 CPU too


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 11, 2010)

For $40, it does a pretty good job. Get the DK, you won't regret it. Plus it has leds and has a black coating which gives it good looks.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Its a basic after market cooler, should take you down to 25-28c idle, depends on your ambient temperature.



NO it wont, I have used it. 

I suggest The Xigmatek. I have a Xigmatek Thor's Hammer and the idle is 35C after Idling for hours and max load temp with 98% CPU usage is 49C.

AM2+ and AM3 are compatible cooler wise.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm... the coolers i looked at didn't say AM3. Weird.

But anyways, looked at the DK cooler, and that looks hot. Like amazing looking. Ill look into it some more.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

The AM2/AM3 bracket and mounting holes on the motherboard are identical. The DK is strong, mine cooled my Q9550 well and will be going on my i7 shortly.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 11, 2010)

They dont label it as am3 as it basically has the same spacing as am2+.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been disappointed with the Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro's (I own 3 of them). I have moved on to this model from Coolermaster. It's a 120mm model and is cheaper at this moment. Works better than my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

Theonedub, do you have numbers by chance on how much it keeps it? And if by chance original with stock?

Also I have a program open right now, and it says I am, <10% load and at 38*C. So an estimate would be great.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Use a program like prime95 to eat all the raw power of your cpu to get full load temps. <10% load ain't gonna heat your cpu that much.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

Ill look at that. But I was just giving some info on small load temps.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

This cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...roogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Thermaltake-_-35106131 is on my Phenom 965 @ 3.6 and it keeps it under 51C 100% load. The DK is much better than it, hopefully that gives you some reference as I never had the DK on my AMD CPUs.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks guys for the help. Ill post back if I need help. Im convinced on the DK now.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sound decision, i just bought one miself! One more thing though, its a pretty high cooler, so check if it will fit your case.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not really sure how to do that really. Or rather I would like a double check. I have the Xclio A380BK. If someone could double check me on that, many thanks.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a full tower, I would assume as long as your side panel is loaded with fans you should be just fine, I've fit the Xig S1283 (non DK) in many cases from mid to full tower w/o much issue. I did have to remove my side fan on my old Antec 900 when I used a Scythe 120x38mm fan on the Xig cooler though. But stock there were no issues, had about 1cm of clearance lol.

Looking at that case I would assume you'd be ok to go for it.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool. Thank you all for the help


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> NO it wont, I have used it.
> 
> I suggest The Xigmatek. I have a Xigmatek Thor's Hammer and the idle is 35C after Idling for hours and max load temp with 98% CPU usage is 49C.
> 
> AM2+ and AM3 are compatible cooler wise.





I've had 3, all worked a charm.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 19, 2010)

So I ordered the Xigmatek Dark Knight last Wednesday, from newegg of course along with some Artic Silver 5, and the thermal remover and purifier. 

Came in today, and I realized just how freakin big this thing is. I have an Xclio A380BK Super Tower, and it didn't fit. 

So I took an industrial drill to my side fan, the rear guard, and that didn't work. So I ghetto rigged it.

I grabbed some duct tape, and reverse mounted my fan on the outside of the case, with the duct tape, and it works fine. 

My temps are down from: (all Celsius)

Ambient: ~70F

Idle:
-Stock: 39
-Dark: 32

100% Full Load:
-Stock: 58-60
-Dark: 45

So it was worth the money, and the rigging. I would recommend this cooler to anyone without a massive side fan.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy for you man! I'm actually waiting for mine. I guess I'll have to wait a couple of weeks more! Nail biting moments indeed haha!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you have space!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 19, 2010)

It should fit in nicely since I have a large case.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 20, 2010)

Has it arrived yet? I would like to know you system temp changes to compare


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a Dark Knight it will let me 940 safely run up to 3800mhz pumping up to 1.55volts 

AM2+ and AM3 are the same basic socket therefore any cooler that fits AM2 Am2+ will fit AM3

the Xigmatek Darknight is a great mid range cooler it will cool your cpu far better

the artic cooling Freezer 7 pro is good for dual cores tri and quads it cant handle the heat and it fails to do its job that simple

the 940BE puts out the same heat as a 955BE so if i can hit 3.8ghz and stay under 62'c core in a 90'f + room it will handle your cpu without issue again cant stress enough the Freezer 7 had its hay day in the time of overclocked dualcores for quads it just isnt up to snuff and can't even compete with stock AMD coolers for the Phenom II line


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Exile_Chavez said:


> Has it arrived yet? I would like to know you system temp changes to compare



Nopes, shipping from the us to my country takes ages, maybe more 2 weeks of nail biting! Anyways, my temps aren't gonna be the same as yours since my cpu is a dual core but I'd gladly swap info with you!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 21, 2010)

Mines actually a stock AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz AM3 125W Quad Black Edition, not quite a dual, temps would be way lower if it was
------------
Also update on temps(C)

Lowest with Stock: 34
Lowest with DK: 28 

(100% load for 10 mins)
Highest with Stock: 58
Highest with DK: 45


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 21, 2010)

Freezer 7 Pro works for socket 775 (LGA),
 two its a bit archaic, i own one, get something HDT


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 21, 2010)

I actually ended up buying the Artic Silver 5, which is work quite well


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the artic cooling Freezer 7 pro is good for dual cores tri and quads it cant handle the heat and it fails to do its job that simple
> 
> the 940BE puts out the same heat as a 955BE so if i can hit 3.8ghz and stay under 62'c core in a 90'f + room it will handle your cpu without issue again cant stress enough the Freezer 7 had its hay day in the time of overclocked dualcores for quads it just isnt up to snuff and can't even compete with stock AMD coolers for the Phenom II line



more garbage...
I am running an AC Freezer with a 965 OCd to 4.04Ghz and here are my temps





*Now its all fine and dandy if you guys like coolers that have 120mm fans and 2 X the surface area of the freezer but please quit bashing a perfectly good cooler if you dont really know what ur talking about*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

then your lucky dont know what to tell you sort of like CD i think it was in the PII overclocking thread where the stock amd cooler was getting ridiculously good temps i honestly dont see how your freezer 7 just slapped on is getting those temps and i dont see 3d mark as a good way to test for temps run LinX for  15 passes then get back to me at my 3600mhz oc gaming i never topped 52'c in my hot room linX id hit 63'c i wouldnt and you couldnt pay me to use a Freezer 7 on a quadcore

and so far its 2 users where the freezer 7 couldnt hold up in terms of temps  im guessing since your the modding guru you have a few things tweaked in the case or you have a very low ambient temp


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> then your lucky dont know what to tell you sort of like CD i think it was in the PII overclocking thread where the stock amd cooler was getting ridiculously good temps i honestly dont see how your freezer 7 just slapped on is getting those temps and i dont see 3d mark as a good way to test for temps run LinX for  15 passes then get back to me at my 3600mhz oc gaming i never topped 52'c in my hot room linX id hit 63'c i wouldnt and you couldnt pay me to use a Freezer 7 on a quadcore
> 
> and so far its 2 users where the freezer 7 couldnt hold up in terms of temps  im guessing since your the modding guru you have a few things tweaked in the case or you have a very low ambient temp



My ambient is 75F, and I havent tweaked anything except my freezer is painted (should make it hotter according to the goofballs on the internet). If your case cooling sucks than NO cooler wont work at its peak efficiency.

It has nothing to do with luck, I have sold hundreds of the Freezers just because its a very good cooler.
I have used one in almost every mod I have done and NEVER had a prob with temps ever.

There are other coolers that are quite a bit bigger with much more surface area and larger fans that cool better and thats fine, but there seem to be a lot of goofy people BASHING the Freezer.

If you guys want to say there are BETTER coolers , than fine but the freezer is a perfectly good cooler for 95% of comps...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

as far as quads go i havent seen a freezer hold up except in YOUR rig  so i dont know what to think

as far as cheap heatsinks go for the average user goes i really want to see what the 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...103065&cm_re=hyper_212-_-35-103-065-_-Product

Coolermaster hyper 212 can do at $30 it seems like a damn steal


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2010)

I also want to see something other then 3dmark used to heat up the cores....


----------



## ehume (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Freezer Pro 7. It's nice enough for my non-OC machine, but I got a Megahalems for my OC rig. The FP7 just doesn't cool well enough for OCing.

Any of the towers - Mega, Venomous, etc. - will do fine for OCing, according to the various reviews I've seen.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I also want to see something other then 3dmark used to heat up the cores....



+1, honestly I have used an AC7 before and my results couldnt be more different. I dont need to see if go through LinX but something a little more CPU intensive please


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

Its not like I have time to play with you kids...but here it is after 11min while running Burn in test





I would be more inclined to kiss ur butts if any of you had made any contributions to comps other than spouting off stuff you read from other kids that also had little experience


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 21, 2010)

hmm so your telling me that a 965 thats been heavily overclocked only saw a 3'c rise in temps im gonna call shenanigans try running actual LinX .64 and set it to max ram usage because in all honesty even at stock speeds i see higher temps then that running with the windows open and my room at 65'F when running it so at the end of this i have to call shenanigans either your Freezer 7 is one of a kind or its breaking heat barriers and eating them as a snack along the way because ive honestly never seen a freezer 7 perfrom that well on a quad


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I also want to see something other then 3dmark used to heat up the cores....





theonedub said:


> +1, honestly I have used an AC7 before and my results couldnt be more different. I dont need to see if go through LinX but something a little more CPU intensive please





crazyeyesreaper said:


> i
> 
> the artic cooling Freezer 7 pro is good for dual cores tri and quads it cant handle the heat and it fails to do its job that simple
> 
> again cant stress enough the Freezer 7 had its hay day in the time of overclocked dualcores for quads it just isnt up to snuff and can't even compete with stock AMD coolers for the Phenom II line




LOL you guys never learn, I dont know if Im special? (who the fu%k am I kidding I fricken rule) 

But this is in a crappy tower case with no ex fans (other than the PS) and no intake fans either (my Crossflow SFF case is 3-5C cooler). Here it is at 4Ghz with "UR" program after 20 runs









*Now I am not trying to say other coolers arent better or the freezer is the best made but Honestly 99% of Freezer owners are perfectly happy with their coolers, just because some goofballs dont know how to properly install a simple cooler or build a computer right thats no reason to slam a very good cooler*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh man, I'm so glad MKMods was able to come in here and show us his "great" idle temps, otherwise we would have never known how fucking AWESOME the Freezer 7 Pro is!!!  And don't anyone dare say differently! He did the same thing in the last thread about the Freezer 7, posted idle temps on a dual core 240 and tried to say because they were low that the cooler is amazing.  He also went on to insult the OP because he has higher load temps, with a quad core 955, that the high temps must be due to user error, because he gets such great temps...

Stop spreading trash MKmods, you don't know what the hell you are talking about, the cooler sucks for anything beyond a dual-core, 45°C idle temps is nothing to be proud of!

And I love how your "load" tests actually have temps that are better than your initial idle temps, and you seem to think that is proof of something.  BurnIn Test hardly loads the CPU, your lucky to see 55% CPU usage.

Why not do some real load testing and watch the cooler fail?

Just to give everyone an idea:

IdleTemps:





MKmods' "load" temps:





Real load temps:





Most of us will notice the difference, MKmods...not so much...

But yeah, I'm soooo glad that MKmods came in here and set us all straight with his "correct" information about how great the cooler is, and he also managed to do it in a nice civil manor, not being insulting in any way, he really has made a great addition to this thread.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please calm down and behave civilly.  There is no reason to insult each other because you disagree on the performance of a CPU cooler.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 22, 2010)

yes sir mister moderator sir


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

yep my 965 and Freezer arent quite up to your Xeon and thermalright cooler...





Oh wait thats right the OP has a 955 that is OCd and dosent want to spend $60+ on a cooler....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> yep my 965 and Freezer arent quite up to your Xeon and thermalright cooler...
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/occt.png
> 
> Oh wait thats right the OP has a 955 that is OCd and dosent want to spend $60+ on a cooler....



I also happened to take a look at your case setup, my temps drop a good 20°C+ if I remove the side panel and take the computer from under the desk, stopping the GTX285 from folding would have helped temps also, hell they'll drop 5°C if I just clean out the fan filters.

The freezer doesn't work well in real world situations with a quad, it just doesn't.  It can give decent temps on dual-core processors, but quads inside of a closed case it fails, temps easily hit 75°C+ which is unacceptable.

I had a Freezer 7, works great on my E6600, but when I put the Q6600 in there, it would hit 80°C very quickly.

First you post idle temps as proof, then you post load temps in a wide open case as proof.  Sorry, but you have failed to make a valid argument to show the Freezer 7 is worth wasting money on.  The fact that you start out in both threads by insulting people probably doesn't help your argument much either...

And if you paid attention, which I know is hard because you are so awesome that you can't read anyone elses posts but your own, the first alternative is not only better than the Freezer 7, but also cheaper...I know impossible, right.  The Xigmatek coolers are also cheaper, and better, the DK is $10 more but spanks the Freezer 7.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 22, 2010)

not only does the DK at $10 more spank it the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ destorys it at $5 LESS


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not only does the DK at $10 more spank it the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ destorys it at $5 LESS



Yep, which but you'll never convince him of it.  You need a $60 cooler to outperform a Freezer 7...

I'm not really going to argue about it anymore, it is pretty obvious he's wrong, but oh well...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I also happened to take a look at your case setup, my temps drop a good 20°C+ if I remove the side panel and take the computer from under the desk, stopping the GTX285 from folding would have helped temps also, hell they'll drop 5°C if I just clean out the fan filters.
> 
> *The freezer doesn't work well in real world situations with a quad, it just doesn't.*  It can give decent temps on dual-core processors, but quads inside of a closed case it fails, temps easily hit 75°C+ which is unacceptable.
> 
> ...





This is getting quite boring but I will try one more time,,,How about we focus on the OP, he has a AMD 955.. Not an INTEL anything.

I posted the LinX bench because crazyeyesreaper asked for it. And when you whined I posted your bench.

Those are load temps at 4.04ghz(my idle temps are in the low 30C range at 3.4 and upper 30C range OCd to 4.04(like the OP said he was looking for a cooler to do) Except for yuor bench I used stock as i forgot to OC the cpu, but since the OP was using a stock CPU and not OCing I figured it was closer to what he had.

I have never said the freezer was the Ultimate cooler, as a matter of fact I have said many times there are better coolers. What I said was I was tired of silly people (like those who create threads asking what PS to use for their own comps, sound familiar?) Bashing a perfectly good cooler.

in the OTHER thread you also attacked me for the same thing when I was using a AMD250 Dual core, so I went out and bought a AMD 965 Quad just to make sure you were wrong. *Rather than quote stuff you personally make up in ur own mind I went out and bought a CPU to make sure and guess what ur wrong.
*
So Im not really sure you feel the need to follow me around and whine and attack me but honestly google yourself and google me, who would you rather get advice from?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 22, 2010)

Newtekie and MKmods.  It appears there is nothing more that either of you can constructively add to this thread.  I encourage you both to drop the subject and leave each other alone.  Do not let me find you following each other to different threads in order to pick apart everything the other says either.  This kind of drama may entertaining and of the utmost importance to you, but I assure you that to everyone else it is merely tedious.

You have both posted your temperature results.  Let everyone else decided who is "right".


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> So Im not really sure you feel the need to follow me around and whine and attack me but honestly google yourself and google me, who would you rather get advice from?



Seriously, WTF are you talking about?

1.) I'd like you to show some proof of me "following" you around.  The only two threads I've been in a discussion with you has been this one and the other one on the Freezer 7.  In the first thread, I barely responded to you in my first post, yet you were already insulting other member and posting BS information.  And in this thread *I* posted first, so how am *I* following you around?  Seriously, I want to know how you came to that conclusion.

2.) I could give a shit who has more google hits, your ability to create decent computer mods and the reputation it has given you has nothing to do your knowledge on this subject.  There have been a few very knowledgeable people that have agreed with me in both threads, and you seem to be the only one that agrees with you and you can't even do it without insulting everyone.

Yes, I know Polaris, I'll probably get an infraction for this post.  But seriously, if you are going to continue to allow him to post completely useless posts, filled with insults, direct personal attacks, and lies, it only seems fair to allow me, in a relatively civil way, to at least make him own up with some proof to back it up.  Obviously you don't mind the uncivil behavior, because you didn't even bother to delete the completely flamebait post, or at least get rid of the insults and flaiming.  Sorry, I've been rather civil with this, especially compared to him I think you'll agree, but if you are just going to leave it on an insult from him, I'm going to respond.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay now you both have gotten your chance to childishly "get the last word".  Neither of you post in this thread again.  Like I said before neither of you have anything constructive or useful to add.

If you have any comments on what I have done do not post it in somebody's  thread.  That is not on topic and does not help anybody, especially me.  There is a PM system for a reason.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

lol, by the way what cpu cooler do you use Polaris573?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 23, 2010)

i would get a Xigmatek or a like wise heat pipe direct touch cooler, they are cheap and work much better


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 23, 2010)

MKmods said:


> lol, by the way what cpu cooler do you use Polaris573?
> (that has a lot to do with this thread, like the rest of the posts I made)



Didn't I ask you not to post in this thread again?  Be good or I'll ban you for a week.

To answer your question, I have an Arctic Freezer 7. I'm quite happy with it, but I don't have a quad core processor.  I did get it from a friend that was using it on his Q6600.  He got rid of it because it didn't give him the overclocking headroom he wanted.  I haven't done cooler research in a few years so I'm not going to comment on whether it's still competitive with the other coolers in its price bracket.  It's a competent cooler for quad core owners who aren't doing any serious overclocking, it's definitely better than a stock cooler.  For dual core owners it's still a very good budget cooler, but I have to re-emphasize that I don't know if there are slightly better coolers in the $25-$35 price bracket.


----------



## ehume (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an i7 860. I use an AC FP7 Pro with it. It works just fine . . . but I dare not overclock it. Even with AUTO voltages, it gets warm as the BCLK get up around 170MHz.

I have a Megahalems waiting for the system I am going to overclock. If I had waited a bit I would have gotten a Noctua D14 and used 2 GT 1850's with a Kaze Maru 1900 in the middle. More expensive, but . . . heck, I still may do it.

My point I love my AC FP7 Pro, but it does have its limits - at least in the systems I can build. I am sure there are some people who are complete wizards with thermal paste, but I am not one of them.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I've had 3, all worked a charm.





BUCK NASTY said:


> I have been disappointed with the Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro's (I own 3 of them). I have moved on to this model from Coolermaster. It's a 120mm model and is cheaper at this moment. Works better than my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer also.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065





pantherx12 said:


> Its a basic after market cooler, should take you down to 25-28c idle, depends on your ambient temperature.



Not with an ambient temp of 21C if the ambient temp was like 15C it might go that low.


----------

